# Best dog barrier for Honda CR-V?



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We just got a new Honda CR-V (hooray!). They didn't have a dog-barrier accessory and I'm not sure which third-party one would be the best to get. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Also, sometimes we're going to need to bring her large airline crate with us when we go on overnight trips. What's the best way to secure it (with her in it) in the back part of the car?

Heidi hasn't been in it for a drive yet, but I think she's going to like it!



















Thanks for any replies!


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

I think I got my barrier from Cabela's ( http://cabelas.com ). It is adjustable in height and width. It worked well in my old Odyssey, and now my Pilot. Measure your space first.

In my case, the dogs sit on the back seat so feed and such can be loaded in the back without the dogs getting out.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We got our barrier from Costco.ca. I checked at Costco.com and they don't have the same one but have 2 others that are both $40 and that is shipping included. Hope this helps. We have one and then he wears a seatbelt harness and lays in the whole back of our Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Instead of a barrier, I use a seatbelt/harness and have it tethered with a quick release strap 

Similar to this only secured to one of the 'anchors' in the back, not to car 
seat belt
http://www.properpet.com/product/petbuckle/F13560/?ref=base

Dogs can stand up, move a bit but are securely anchored.

I like the ease of then releasing the harness and dogs can hop down (with harness still on) and easily put them back in when taking them places.

I think it's safer than having them loose, barrier or no.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

we just got an explorer & are having the same problem finding a barrier that doesnt attach to the roof (makes dents in the fabric on the ceiling). good luck finding one!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My husband has a CR-V and we haven't been able to find a barrier that we like (in fact, that was the main reason we were considering other cars before we bought it). I find that the adjustable ones just aren't reliable and can be dislodged. We use either seatbelts or crates instead. An extra large vari Kennel will fit in the back with the side facing the back door or a large will fit with the crate door facing out if you slide half of the backseat forward.


----------

